# It takes alot to get me mad but today i learned how important it might be to be spons



## MS_DEER_HUNTER (May 23, 2008)

Amen!

No seriously ,I feel your pain. I have been there before , I had a similar situation , but mine was with the dealer , bow was only 3 weeks old and would not shoot any more consistant that 10 inch groups at 20 yards , dealer kept saying nothing was wrong with it , I sent it along with a polite letter to the MANUFACTURER explaining my problem. A week later I had a brand new bow, top of the line newest model to come out bow sent to my door , that dealer got a call from MFR. That was BEAR/ JENNINGS , This is just my opinion , but some companies get so large and popular that the forget that is was the custmers who took them there. Good customer service is essential !


Wish you the best of luck !


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Mark, you have a pm.
Cliff


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You know they have limbs in stock. I'd be pissed too.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

"Corporate America" doesn't care about people, they care about peoples' wallets! ~ Even so, why not give Hoyt a call direct and talk with them directly. (Last time I checked, Hoyt was one of the few bow companies that still takes calls from customers.) Maybe you might get lucky and speak to someone with a touch of compassion?


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Snap sounds like you better get to shooting your back up bow remember its not the bow its the Indian.A good archer will prevail.Sometimes things in life do not go your way put your rally hat on and get it done.Its not your fault or Hoyt that your bow broke it happens.I had a limb pocket come loose at a state championship shoot bow blow up I went to my pick up got a backup bow and finished the shoot and finished 3rd.Would I have done better with my main bow maybe maybe not so I did the best with what I had.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been waiting 3 months for limbs. :sad:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Dont blame you one bit. Your going to like the dominator.
DB


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

Mark, I would call Hoyt and let them know. I would also let them know how I like their product. But if they won't work with you on this, hey do what you have to do. I've been thinking about getting a PSE supra. A red one, instead of the blue one that Todd shoots:laugh2:
Tommy


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I feel for you, when you find a shop owner that will go over to a new bow and strip it down and trade your broken part for the parts on one of his inventory bows or bicycles or motorcross bike you have found the right shop owner to deal with. Secondly when a shop owner finds a company that he can call and they jump at the chance to help out one of his customers that is a company to support and sell with a clean heart.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ What he said.

I was just thinking, why doesn't the shop owner just take some limbs off a bow in stock and then take the new limbs when they arrive?


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I limb trouble one time and had new ones in three days. I'd get on the phone with hoyt themselves!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> "Corporate America" doesn't care about people, they care about peoples' wallets! ~ Even so, why not give Hoyt a call direct and talk with them directly. (Last time I checked, Hoyt was one of the few bow companies that still takes calls from customers.) Maybe you might get lucky and speak to someone with a touch of compassion?


I've been able to talk to folks at Martin any time I called.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Most local shops would have taken limbs off another bow and waited for the new ones to replace theirs. That said your gonna like the PSE and after shooting it you won't look back...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I had to get new limbs twice from Hoyt and each time it took less than a week for me to have them in hand. I needed the limbs because I had purchased used bows with draw weights that exceeded what I wanted to pull and not because of any problem with the limbs. I've also called Hoyt personally with questions and have NEVER received anything less than courteous and professional assistance from their staff. Call Hoyt, give them your dealer information and explain your situation, even though this is a very busy time for them with US Target Nationals and the Olympics just around the corner, I am sure you will get the assistance you need. 

No, I'm not a fan girl and am not a sponsored shooter, this response is based solely on my personal experience working with this company.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am in the same boat right now and know how you feel. Had a limb issue in Bedford, they replaced the limbs and sent it back with horrendous bottom cam lean. Sent it back again after a long discussion with them and haven't seen it since. So I leave for Erie tomorrow and will be shooting something else.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Not to point fingers or make accusations, but did you think about calling them directly? Ive delt with a dealer before who said one thing and it wasnt what hoyt said. It could also be taking that long because the limb delfection you need, might now be one they keep a lot of sets of ready to go. Hope you enjoy your dominator, though I've known them to eat limbs like candy.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to PSE, glad to see you shooting the Dominator. If I can help you with anything feel free to give me a call, Brian.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

montigre said:


> I had to get new limbs twice from Hoyt and each time it took less than a week for me to have them in hand. I needed the limbs because I had purchased used bows with draw weights that exceeded what I wanted to pull and not because of any problem with the limbs. I've also called Hoyt personally with questions and have NEVER received anything less than courteous and professional assistance from their staff. Call Hoyt, give them your dealer information and explain your situation, even though this is a very busy time for them with US Target Nationals and the Olympics just around the corner, I am sure you will get the assistance you need.
> 
> No, I'm not a fan girl and am not a sponsored shooter, this response is based solely on my personal experience working with this company.


+1 I had to replace limbs on an alpha max 35 the other day and got them within a week. I have NEVER had to wait over a week and a half for limbs. Hoyt is great about their RA's and getting stuff fixed and replaced.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Pray you dont break a limb or anything else on that new PSE... they take just as long or longer to get parts in. I know this from personal experience LAST year.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Call Hoyt yourself, maybe your dealer is full of ****. I know mine is most of the time.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

Serious shooters have a back up bow.
Really serious shooters don't. They have two identical bows and can and do use them interchangably. I feel for you but two weeks isn't bad. I live in Canada and getting something from Hoyt always takes a month or more. They first send it to the national dealer (on the other side of the country) and then from there it gets shipped to the local dealer and of course since this things are never shipped individually, you go on the weekly truck with the other 27 boxes. Since I have been known to dryfire a bow now and then, I actually bought an extra set of cams for two of mine. Since the limb deflection is the same for both, worse case situation, I strip one for the other. Sights, rest and releases are all the same so I can and do switch them up. 

But WTH, a phone call and a beg directly to Hoyt can't hurt, especially if you said you would be willing to pay for the overnight shipping.
Good luck


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I feel sorry for you Mark ,ben there done that with HOYT before .I switched to Mathews about 10 years ago and have never looked back .Good luck I hope you like your new PSE.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Pray you dont break a limb or anything else on that new PSE... they take just as long or longer to get parts in. I know this from personal experience LAST year.


If you treat the bow properly and have it pressed correctly and It sounds like this guy knows what he is doing so the chance of the bow malfunctioning is low so no need for new limbs. As long as you take care of your gear, there shouldn't be any need for new one. Just sayin.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

If it were me, I would buy a set of used limbs off the classifieds and shoot your VE until the season is done. With everything riding on your mental game, do you really want to be shooting a completely foreign bow? Not saying that if what you said happen did happen and your dealer actually called Hoyt, doesn't stink but, if it were me, I would buy used limbs and shoot what you know. I personally have heard of more than one story of people at Hoyt walking down to the production line and pulling stuff out of production to send to a customer that has a big shoot coming and needs that part. In one instance they machined a set of left-hand Spirals for someone and sent them out the same day to the customer, not a paid shooter or staff in any way.


----------



## philipdimondo (Apr 10, 2004)

Just like anythink else in life; IT's all who you talk to.
And, you just haven't found the right person to talk to yet.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Rod Savini said:


> If you treat the bow properly and have it pressed correctly and It sounds like this guy knows what he is doing so the chance of the bow malfunctioning is low so no need for new limbs. As long as you take care of your gear, there shouldn't be any need for new one. Just sayin.


I wasnt talking about just limbs... two weeks is not a bad timeframe to get a replacement part from ANY bow manufacturer, from what I've seen. I had a string break at full draw on my Vendetta XS last year, and it broke the post off the top cam in the process. It took 3 weeks to get a replacement cam from PSE, and that was THROUGH a dealer who has a VERY good working relationship with his PSE rep. None of the manufacturers keep a huge stock of replacement parts, because instances of failure are relatively low AND the cost to maintain that inventory I'm sure is a consideration. Like someone said above... a SERIOUS shooter ALWAYS has a backup bow that he's comfortable and familiar with, that he can pick up and go shoot if he has to.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

This may or may not make you feel better. I ordered a Dominator Pro early this year for my first year of ASA shooting, and my first year of really shooting a bow. Well I had some minor issues with it and the dealer called PSE to let them know. They said to have me send it back. Dealer told them I couldn't ship it back because Kentucky was in a couple weeks (actually 10 days before Kentucky). PSE said no problem we will send you a brand new bow and when you get it set up send us the old bow back. Now that is customer service at its best!!! I am a nobody that shoots in novice and they didn't care. They just took care of the problem. 

Good luck with he new bow. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

I would get a new dealer. Mine would take care of me and I can say that with experience and confidence.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> You know they have limbs in stock. I'd be pissed too.


How do you know they have limbs in stock?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

AZBowhunt said:


> How do you know they have limbs in stock?


lain:

Come on man.

They build them everyday.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> lain:
> 
> Come on man.
> 
> They build them everyday.


Thank you Sage. answered before I could LOL
Call em yourself. 801-363-2990 see if they can get you some and how long.


----------



## hoyt_shooter55 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sometimes change is a good thing anyway, and on top of that, always seems like the first month or so with a new bow is when you shoot it the best! Good luck with the Dominator, I love mine.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I shot the team shoot in Augusta with guy who lost his bow off his truck on the way down to GA. Hoyt would NOT give him a bow, but Pearson did fully setup and guess who now shoots for Pearson! I think some big companies are forgetting their roots!!! I will hurt in the long run as it adds up! Hope you shoot lights out with that PSE!


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

athomPT said:


> I shot the team shoot in Augusta with guy who lost his bow off his truck on the way down to GA. Hoyt would NOT give him a bow, but Pearson did fully setup and guess who now shoots for Pearson! I think some big companies are forgetting their roots!!! I will hurt in the long run as it adds up! Hope you shoot lights out with that PSE!


Thats great that pearson helped that guy. But why would you think Hoyt would give someone a bow to shoot because they were dumb enough to loose theirs.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

athomPT said:


> I shot the team shoot in Augusta with guy who lost his bow off his truck on the way down to GA. Hoyt would NOT give him a bow, but Pearson did fully setup and guess who now shoots for Pearson! I think some big companies are forgetting their roots!!! I will hurt in the long run as it adds up! Hope you shoot lights out with that PSE!


First off those are contractors for hoyt that bring that around. They also set up Easton, delta/mckenzie, alpen, alon with Hoyt. They can't sell or give away bows. If they have away a bow to someone who says they lost a bow they'd go broke.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

athomPT said:


> I shot the team shoot in Augusta with guy who lost his bow off his truck on the way down to GA. Hoyt would NOT give him a bow, but Pearson did fully setup and guess who now shoots for Pearson! I think some big companies are forgetting their roots!!! I will hurt in the long run as it adds up! Hope you shoot lights out with that PSE!


Does any bow warranty state that if you lose your bow it will be replaced? Whos fault is it that it fell off his truck? Not Hoyts.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> does any bow warranty state that if you lose your bow it will be replaced? Whos fault is it that it fell off his truck? Not hoyts.


right


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Hey Mark, Sorry to hear about your troubles. I think you will like the Dominator. Welcome aboard. Like Brian said, if I can help you, send me a PM. Ronnie


----------

